# New lifespan record



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know you guys, I think I'm establishing some kind of new record here  I have had a "batch" of 6 fiddler crabs and they have all exceeded the life expectancy I have been able to find online, which is "up to 3 years in captivity". They have all lived over 3 years. I am now left with one fiddler female and she is going on 4 years old (that is how long I have had her)!
Later edit: found a pic, here she is sneaking around


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, that happens when a person actually takes good care of animals. Nice work!

I have got a Netherland Dwarf state champion rabbit going on 12 years old myself.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

youd be supprised how long animals can actually live past their "expectency" just like humans average life of what is it 70 for a man or whatnot but its not suprising for someone to live over 100. my coworker was just telling me the other day that the record for a rosy boa is somewhere around 65 years i believe and their expectancy is only somewhere around 40 years or so.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Some of my land hermit crabs are over 4 years old. Most people can't keep them more than a few weeks or months without screwing it up.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

my hermit crab i bought in high school didnt make it past the first 24 hours


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Homer said:


> my hermit crab i bought in high school didnt make it past the first 24 hours


You give them 70-80 degrees with 70-90% humidity and they are happy. Of course you need a glass terrarium to do that.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

you mean they dont like being put in the oven?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Homer said:


> you mean they dont like being put in the oven?


----------

